# My Hive Fleet Hecatonchires



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is my Tyranid army that i had started back long ago and restarted more recently with the 5th ed book. There is a small background history to it and maybe ill get around to filling it all in one day but for now I make this the starting log of what i have finished and what is to be finished. 

I don't mind critic's about my work and I welcome all comments that people wish to give them as I add some of the units up and maybe finish ones that I have been meaning to get too. I may even put up a few battle reports when i get the chance to make them!.

Anyways I guess ill start with one of the leaders of the fleet, my swarmlord which i got and immediately went to work painting it. The color scheme for my army is a bit odd and there was a joke hiding in it that may get revived one day. (it had to deal with Christmas) but its designed for a sorta jungle feel to it. So i went with a Dark Angel's green for the skin part and several layers of alternating reds (scab, gore and blood) to do the armor and blades. 

First Swarmlord -



















Next up are my Tyrant Guards (2 old style and 1 of the new)
















with a close up 









A pair of Zoanthropes ( i haven't bought the new ones yet)









A friend of mine did the base for me on this one, i really liked it.









and the last ones up for now are my Tyrgon prime and Mawloc.










My Trygon got to play with an old Wraithlord a friend gave me and didn't want to use anymore. 










C&C welcome and appreciated!!


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

lovely converts for zoa  (damned eldars) nice!
if i can tell my opinion u can add some geno  with broodlord they look very good
in that army some hive guard will help too with CC


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have at least one brood of genestealers for broodlord to lead and two hive guards one of which is painted. I didn't bring them out to take pics XD ill get them up as soon as I can. It's funny that eldar are used alot in my bases with the tyranids when I don't play against them to often lol.

I have a few other figures not painted and ill get them up as well. thanks for the reply ^_^


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I forgot to mention this but I am curious if anyone has any good suggestions on things to use for building interesting jungle style bases. I have seen a few things that im willing to try out but any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

my only cc with all your stuff is maybe painting the trashed wraithlord in a contrast color would help break the orange n red pattern. For the jungle stuff , look in the scenery section of the forum for the post of some1 who made a tutorial on using real plants on base.

Otherwise, cool stuff


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comment, i was told the same thing since it blends in with the armor color but at the time I had put it together and painted it I lacked the color that I wanted originally so I went with one that i had color's for. (sadly it was a similar one to the armor) and so I haven't had the heart to attempt a repaint over the body.

Ill go take a look in the scenery section, i dunno about using real plants but ill still read it! thanks.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't get time to gather the genestealers for a pick, only a hand full are actually painted. Been so busy X_X but i manage to take a few pics of stuff i had in my army already painted (not based yet). 

First in the list is one of my melee carnifex, I do wanna do something with his base to make it stand out and any ideas are welcome.









And a nice mug shot of its face.









Following him we have one of my lictor's. I do plan on getting my deathstalker painted but for now this one is sneaking onto the forums first.









Lastly for this update is a pair of older warriors I had. One even has a venom cannon XD










Any and all C&C is welcome and hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice so far

One suggestion, perhaps a light drybrush of a lighter green on the bodys (it looks like a dark green on there but if its black do grey)


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

That doesn't sound like a bad idea TKK but i dont want to lose to much of the darker skin camo feel. What type of green were you thinking of? ( it is Dark Angel Green just to let you know) My drybrushing techniques are far from good so ill take any suggestion and see how it works.

Also thanks for the rep!! ^__^ im glad you like them!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think that you should probably drybrush the dark angels green with, oh...Knarloc green? I'm no expert.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ill have to go purchase some of that green to give it a try, its one of the colors I do not have. In the meant time I took a couple shots of a few things I had around that I didn't get to put up last time. 

My biovore is up first, I haven't completely decided how I want the base to look so i left it bare for now. (Also because im still looking for good plants to use for base decoration)










next up is one that was asked for in an earlier post XD









the lighting is a bit poor but the flash ruined three other pics so i choose this one to put up. The broodlord's base is one of the first attempts ive done at a simple base without the tree's. Any comments or critic on that particularly are welcome as I haven't gotten the hang of it just yet.

to wrap up the short post is a mycetic spore I ordered and painted up really quickly for a game I had a while back.

















As always comments and critic about anything is welcome and I hope you all enjoy continued updates as I get them out!


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

This will be a picture limited update since my camera isn't available due to technical difficulties. I managed to pick up some plants and other shrubs to being properly basing the models and give them the touches that I needed too. I am curious of people's opinions toward to much things being added and not enough and where do you exactly draw the line. 

Using several pictures as example I wanted to add a bunch of tree's or plants to the area surrounding the Mycetic spore. I have to find a place that will supply jungle like tree's (or find suitable substitutes) but the over all feel will be that the Tyranids are landing in the jungle or coming out from it.


On to the pics I have to share this time. I decided to pick up a pair of venomthropes to give me some cover from those pesky shooty armies. I plan to add some more poison looking bases as they would give off gas around them. If there is anyone that has a suggestion I am open to suggestions. For now I will add some Scorpion green to tint all the plant and terrain around it.










Also just got this one put together, my deathleaper is all together. I can't wait to paint him up and do his colors with a bit more camo. Maybe blend him into a different background than just a plain jungle scheme.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work man. I will be following along p-log starting now. Looking foward to your DL. I'm thinking about getting a venomthrope as well.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I guess necro'ing the thread with the advent of the new Tyranids is a way of starting things off again. I finished a bunch of stuff and some are partially finished as I need to do touch up/basing work on them. I will post some of the finished ones and if there is want I can do multi angle shots on some of them since a few are quite large. I will also try to add more comments like how I changed the color scheme slightly since I was running low on the paint I was using originally and I felt that a bit of a change would fit in with the idea of evolving Tyranids. The core colors will stay the same so that part of my army will not change.

First off I will post one of my two Tervigons. This one is painted and based where the other is still being worked on.










I gave this one a try with some plant work as well as the basing scheme I decided to work with since doing a 'lush jungle/forest' was a bit much for me. I do wanna get the 2nd one done and maybe even finish my Tyranofex before the new release. 

I also finished testing a sample of the poison effect on the venomthrope's back. I will post a second shot of the back side of it.










I do have some other shots to take but I need to find a better setting to shoot them as the lamp I use to light this keeps falling down. Any comments are welcome!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Those are some very lush colors - I love the vibrant red you got going!

Do you use washes on your models though? Although your colors are very vibrant, the models seem a bit... flat. There's no shadows, creaks or the like on the models, so I was wondering what your stance on washes/shades are. Each has their own taste in the end


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice looking Tyranids man.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I do use washes tho I have been testing out which works best to get the effects I am looking for. Particularly on the Tervigons I have two different styles of wash being used. Once I get a few shots of both up you will probably be able to see the difference in the washes. 

Normally I will go with either a black was or a red one when I am doing colors. I have this habit of using too much or too little as thus I end up with the flat look with little detail. It doesn't help that I am honestly really bad at highlighting/dry brushing and so details don't come up as well as I would like. Been practicing a little at it but these were done before said practice began in earnest.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Consider I keep saying that because of some of the work on my nids, the rest of my work has been slowed down. Doing one of my sudden pony figures did break me out of my Tyranid working. So I decided to finally get some shots of the things that I have been saying I have been working on. 

First up is the Tervigon that I had posted before but with a few new angle shots.


















The other unfinished one, this one has less washing than the first. Comments?










Moving away from the big guys we have the hive guard. Of the three, two of them are in the old color scheme and the one in the middle is testing out a new color as I am running lower and lower on scorpion green. Thoughts?










Just to randomly scare everyone looking at it, my unfinished (because he is gone from 6th) Parasite of Mortex that a friend made up for me.


















The wings are from a demon kit if I am not mistaken and were cut down.


Lastly for this post, I happened to find my old Red Terror piece and since I had all of it and I now own a pin vice kit. I made the attempt to put him together and paint him up. He isn't complete just yet but is very near to it. On the added bonus, he is in 6th edition so he will hopefully be ready for the release!



















As always any and all comments are welcome and I just wanna thank anyone who is reading and that leaves comments for me to work on!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

lots of creativity and a solid volume of models. kudos on that. in terms of critique I would say it appears as though you have established some solid base layers...and then just kind of stopped 

as has been mentioned before you need to wash those layers and highlight, plus put some time into the detailing so that different elements (like the claws on the flying dude) stand apart from its neighbours.

having said that you got all the boring stuff out of the way, now you can really make them pop with details and washes.

good luck! 

ps. I have a small set of tyranids based red and ready for painting, so I will put my money where my mouth is very soon too


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the colosr scheme but to echo some of the others the models seem a bit flat. While this works well on carapace i think itd be workth considering adding highlights (either dryburshed or painted) onto the Fleshy Bits. as well as the carapace edges. This will make the stand out a bit more. try it out on a gaunt and see the difference before you commit to painting everything. It will in all likelyhood double or even triple your paint time.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

A test of the new highlight on the armor of Red Terror, it doesn't come up as well as I wanted but that might have just been the lighting and the amount of wash that I used.








I may try without the wash and see how it looks under the photo. When I was working on it I could easily see the contrast but with the photo it of course blends more now.


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

With the lighting and wash it really breaks up the armour, makes it look more natural, kudos! Lookin' good so far, and im glad its not just me gutted that the Parasite has been removed, it were my fav 40k unit, despite having no model


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I knew I wasnt the only person out there with a NOS addiction!.

Nice work on the highlighting. it does a alot to the model. The problem youre having now is that the photos get over exposed which brightens everything. if youre sing a phone try turning of other light sources. or disabling your flash. either of those should work.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

It was phone but no flash active, i dont like using my phones flash because it wipes out everything XD. Ill see about getting a different pic.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been working on painting a chunk of my nids and gets some base colors on them so they stop being grey and black. I still need to do the highlights on them so I will wait to post the images of those for a bit. 

But now a quick glimpse at my new Flyrant. 









Also a shot of the guns before they went on:










I may not be painting this one just yet as I need to finish a handful of stuff to finish before this one goes to the paint pot.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

almost looks like maws, I like them


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Took a bit to get some better lighting on the shots (the light isn't up close to it now) XD. The hive Tyrants base is not done as i haven't figured out what to do with it and I might be getting some donations to help with ideas. (A friend saw some of my eldar wreck bases and wants to help with it)










I think the new pattern for coloring is helping a little with some details. 

Also to show off the new addition to the army alongside my IA book with lots of Tyranid fun in it. 










The poor Catachan that I happened to find enough parts for got to be the victim in the basing. I would have used an eldar but sadly I lack the parts for it and i wanted this piece up and running for my recent game. 5-1 with Tyranid victory against Chaos Marines!. The Malanthrope helped keep me running when my left flank collapsed.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

For a good PIC with a phone just get 2 pieces of white paper, one for the background and one to put the model on. Then just make sure the light is coming from behind you when you take the photos. Also if you white balance to the white paper first, that should sort out any colour discrepancy.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dirty dirty twelve shot flyrant. XD 

I love your colours. But I still think the shading can be more pronounced. What are you using to shade the red carapace? Generally to get a good shade, you should be using a colour that is darker rather than a colour that matches. 

For red, try a purple wash. Apply it thinly so it doesn't completely drain the red colour and brush it towards the joins. 

For my bugs, I use a black wash all over for a dirty natural look, but I'd advise caution here with yours as you have a dark and light colour here whereas I used middle tones. Nuln oil is probably safe to use on the green flesh of your bugs but again I'd apply it thinly. Particularly around the ribcages.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I do Nuln on the green, the Malanthrope actually got a bunch of it instead of thinly and so i had to redo some of the body. Ill look into the purple wash, i might have some around. I don't do much in shading aside using a bit of nuln to pull out details and let the red on the armor take a bit of the black. 

And of course I will use my twelve shot Flyrant... He killed a Dreadnaught thingy, a predator, 6 berserkers and about 7 cultists in the last match. XD oh and two chaos marines with a Psychic scream XD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah okay, it was a bit hard to see on these pics. 

Dirty Flyrant. Why not take two? :laugh: 

I do. :wink:


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have used it, but I have 4 lists at the moment.

I have a Swarmlord test list that I am trying to figure out.

Two run with lots of Dakka (two Flyrants) and fexes with lots of support shooting.

The fourth one is my tyranid wave build.


----------

